# Igor my little pinky is growing up



## mayhemmatt (Sep 8, 2009)

This is Igor when i first got him at about 2wks old





Now 9mths later me little fella has grown a bit but his pattern is startin to look great imo...



 



He's usually quiet shy but a little mist and a coupla snails and he cant help himself!!

Any more Pinkies out there id love to see em... and i dont mean pics of baby rats and mice 

Cheers Mayhem Matt


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

he looks like a she? Nice looking pinky, who did you get it off?


----------



## LadySnake (Sep 8, 2009)

He is beautiful! I wish we could have them here.


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet cause i have another one - Angus and have no idea how to sex them... got them locally from a couple that breed them at Childers.. dont know if their on here or not.. but i do have contact details for them if intrested as last year ithink she had 2 or 3 clutches at 60+ babies a pop! Will try tempt Angus out to get a coupla pics..


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

Pinktongues have 1 clutch per year, average around 20 - 30 babies, though hold the record at 67, but that was far from normal., Sexing them is easy, head and body size and shape, females are short and fat, males long and narrow.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

male and female. I have found that both sexes can be territorial and can seriously injure each other. Raising them up together will help stop this, putting same sex adults in together isn't recommended. Males also have clear hemipenal bulges, very easy to see.


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 8, 2009)

Well tell her pinky that... considering no-one has ever done comprehensive studies on this speices i cant argue either way...


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 8, 2009)

But Cheers Jason i shall go have a look at Angus and compair them.... if male and female should i start housing them together now as the lady stated that juvi pinkies no matter what sex will fight for food?? as stated their just over 9mths now


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

I house all my juvies together without a problem, don't feed them lumpy food like snails, blend them all down so they are smooth and they won't fight. Juvies fights should cause much harm. Adults house toether may initially not fight, then you walk i and find one without a tail. I have never housed males together, but have a female who takes off the tails of any other female she is with, fine with other males though.


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 8, 2009)

cheers jason... spose can only try hey... but will compare them fist and go from there if still unsure will post pics of them together...mmm.. maybe it will have to be Angus and Ingrid...


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

An upcoming Reptiles Australia mag will have an article on keeping them if your interested.


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet... Igor is def Igor.... got him out and he has 2 bulges behind his vent so sorry jason.. Angus has slight bulges... this i think was confirmed when they went smackdown after 2 mins together.. got photo of them together before they started fightin will post after download


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 8, 2009)

heres a dodgey shot but might help


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

Post up some pics of their vents
here are some males and females...








females vents









females





gravid female with male (note the longer head)





male.


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 8, 2009)

well yeah angus only had slight bumps and a slimmer head but angus was the one startin the fights.. thats why i thought he would be male too... are females usually the aggressors??


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

Females will fight females and also males sometimes, they are a very eggressive genus in general and it can be touch and go when introducing adults together even if opposite sex. I have never had a problem with opposite sexes with pinktongues, but it wouldn't suprise me as She Oak Skinks will kill each other no matter what the sexes are. Males have massive hemipenal bulges, not slight ones... if you look at the vent shot of the female, you can see a slight bulge. Males have bulges that are around 10mm long.
Both those vent pics are females, I didn't have a adult male handy atm.


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 8, 2009)

cheers... yeah there is a definate difference between them... both the same age.. could be because of being in a small tub... maybe try again in the 3foot tank i have one in?


----------



## greeny1 (Sep 8, 2009)

One of my pinkys.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 8, 2009)

I really like the Pinkys. I found my first two when up at Bribie Island not so long ago (Actually, they found me :lol. They are quite amazing looking


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 8, 2009)

Im a bit further up the coast and yeah i find them around everywhere best spot is a leafy garden bout an hour before dusk.... hit the garden with the hose sit back and wait for the snails.... get the camera ready and it usually doesnt take long... they are brutal with the snails too.. its quiet fun to watch!!


----------

